# me estafaron en $3000 / me estafaron por $3000



## Gamen

Buenos días.

Se trata de una consulta muy simple, pero a pesar de ser nativo me surgió.

Se puede usar tanto la preposición "en" como "por" en la expresión siguiente:
*
Me estafaron en/por $3000.

*En una oportunidad utilicé la preposición "por" y otro nativo me indicó que le parecía correcta la preposición "en" en este caso.

Aguardo comentarios.
Muchas gracisa.


----------



## Jonno

Yo no usaría preposición: "Me estafaron $3000".

A menos que no sea dinero lo que te estafaron, sino bienes por valor de esa cantidad, en cuyo caso usaría "por valor de" o abreviando "por" (pero me sonaría extraño, creo que diría "por valor de").


----------



## Nipnip

En México "con", _me estafaron con 3000. _*"Por"* también se escucha.


----------



## clares3

Jonno said:


> Yo no usaría preposición: "Me estafaron $3000".


Hola
Me uno a Jonno: por aquí sin preposición en la construcción indicada.


----------



## Karraspito

Ya somos tres. «Estafar» es transitivo y «$3000» actúa como objeto directo, por lo que no hacen falta preposiciones para introducirlo.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Y cuatro. Yo solamente lo usaría sin preposición. Pero se ve que hay diferencias regionales.

Si tuviera que elegir entre _en_ y _por_, me quedaría con _por_. Pero ninguna de las dos me suena bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gamen

Debe ser que las diferencias obedecen a usos regionales. A mi sin preposición me parece que falta algo. Y tiendo a usar "por", tal vez porque la idea que quiero expresar en forma completa sea:
Me estafaron por un valor de / por la suma de $3000.


----------



## Karraspito

Es que son cosas diferentes. Si le ponéis preposición, es un complemento circunstancial, mientras que sin él es un complemento directo. Depende del sentido que le queráis dar a la frase.


----------



## blasita

Personalmente no veo diferencia de significado entre _Me estafaron por la suma de X_, etc. y _Me estafaron X_ (X=cantidad). Simplemente me parece que añadir "por la suma de", "por un valor de", etc. son innecesarios y quizás más propios de un lenguaje más formal. Entiendo que los que usan solo _por_ lo hacen al elidir el resto de la frase.

He consultado varias fuentes en Internet y sí que me salen bastantes resultados con la preposición que apuntaba Nipnip: _con_. Parece que se usa en bastantes sitios.

Y, por ejemplo, yo podría llegar a usar _en_ si digo en qué me estafaron: _Me estafaron en la compra del piso_. Y puedo añadir _por_ con la razón: _por ser idiota_.


----------



## chileno

Me parece rara la frase "Me estafaron por (la suma) etc" Yo diría "Me estafaron en (la suma" XXX..."

En mi cabezita loca entiendo que cuando uno usa "por" se refiere a lo que la persona cobró para llevar a cabo el engaño/timo y no en lo que me timaron.

Estoy loco o qué?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Bueno, me podrán mandar al infierno algunos, pero _estafar -_o _timar- _son verbos transitivos que no parece que se regulen con preposiciones: me estafaron la casa, el coche, 50.000 pesos... Me timaron el barco... Cualquier cosa que le quitan a uno con engaños. Ahora, si quiere usted cambiar el complemento directo por su equivalente en monei...


----------



## Karraspito

Pues si algunos le mandan al infierno por fomentar el debate y defender sus puntos de vista, ellos se lo pierden, mi muy estimado Señor de la Torre Oscura.


----------



## Jonno

Alguna preposición sí podría ponerse, si se da el caso: Me estafaron con el coche, me lo vendieron con una avería grave y el dueño anterior no se hace cargo.


----------



## blasita

Del DUE: 





> *estafar* (del it. staffare) tr. (*con, en*) Despojar a alguien con engaño de dinero u otra cosa de su propiedad, darle menos de lo debido de una cosa o cobrarle más de lo justo.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Claro: Me estafaron *con *el coche, sí. Me estafaron *en... *el bar, también.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por si sirviera de algo, en la práctica judicial española se habla de estafar una determinada cantidad, y la gente suele usar también esa construcción: me estafó 100€. Pero hay que escuchar a la nobleza de la Torre Oscura: también es usual hablar de me estafaron con el coche de segunda mano que compré, en ese bar me estafaron (más común "me clavaron"). Las preposiciones aparecen, como ya se ha dicho, cuando además de la estafa en sí se hace alusión a la causa (por idiota, ha aportado Blasita), al lugar (me estafaron en el aeropuerto), etc, etc. Pero, en cuanto al hilo, por aquí es usual decir que me estafaron y no poner preposición antes de la cuantía de la estafa.


----------



## ACQM

Jonno said:


> Alguna preposición sí podría ponerse, si se da el caso: Me estafaron con el coche, me lo vendieron con una avería grave y el dueño anterior no se hace cargo.





> Claro: Me estafaron con el coche, sí. Me estafaron en... el bar, también.



Pero eso es otra cosa, "Me estafaron 200€ con la reparación en el mecánico, en marzo con mala fe y con malas artes, ...." y los complementos que se quieran añadir, pero lo habitual por aquí es usar lo estafado como OD sin ninguna preposición, no es lo mismo 

"Me estafaron/timaron el cambio" (me robaron todo el cambio) y "Me estafaron con el cambio" (me robaron aprovechando el momento de darme el cambio/las vueltas, tal vez me lo quitaron todo, tal vez sólo me dieron una parte de lo que era mío) son dos cosas diferentes por aquí.

EDITO: Me cruzado con Clares que, mucho mejor que yo, viene a decir lo mismo.


----------



## chileno

Me estafaron en el bar no es igual que me estafaron en $1000 tampoco no el lo mismo me estafaron por idiota que por $1000. Esta última "por $1000" para mí habla que ese fue el precio que se cobró para que me estafaran. En que se me estafó? puede ser en cualquier cosa, dinero, propiedades etc.

No es lo mismo "pelota vieja" que "vieja en pelota"  digo...


----------



## Gamen

Sí, yo creo también que son construcciones diferentes.

1) Me estafaron en el bar, en el shopping, en el restaurante (circunstanciales de lugar)
2) Me estafaron por tonto/ingenuo (circunstancial de causa)

3) Me estafaron *por* $3000 
Me robaron (-) $3000 

A mí me sigue sonando mal "me estafaron $3000".
Con el verbo "robar" usaría un complemento directo, pero con "estafar" no. No queda bien "me los estafaron". (los $3000). Por lo tanto, no habría objeto directo.
El objeto directo sería "yo" (Yo fui estafado por $3000). "Estafar" es para mí un verbo intransitivo. Y, para mí, requiere de un complemento de otro tipo para indicar la suma de dinero relacionada con la estafa de que se trata.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque tedioso, quizás proceda alguna aclaración sobre el sentido de la estafa. La estafa es un delito patrimonial caracterizado por el uso de un engaño/ que genera error/ que por ese error el engañado hace un desplazamiento patrimonial/ que perjudica al estafado/ y beneficia al estafador. La situación parte, por tanto, de que la cosa (o el dinero) lo tiene en su poder el estafado. Quizás eso explique por qué en este lado no decimos que se nos estafó por 3000€ sino que, simplemente, me estafaron 3000€.
No deja de ser una distinta forma de decir lo mismo a un lado y al otro. Nos ha pasado otras veces. Una vez constatado, no creo que podamos nosotros convencer a los otros ni ellos convencernos a nosotros, porque no hay nada de qué convencer: dos usos distintos, sin más.


----------



## Karraspito

Gamen said:


> Sí, yo creo también que son construcciones diferentes.
> 
> 1) Me estafaron en el bar, en el shopping, en el restaurante (circunstanciales de lugar)
> 2) Me estafaron por tonto/ingenuo (circunstancial de causa)
> 
> 3) Me estafaron *por* $3000
> Me robaron (-) $3000
> 
> A mí me sigue sonando mal "me estafaron $3000".
> Con el verbo "robar" usaría un complemento directo, pero con "estafar" no.



Tú quizás no, pero el 99% de los hablantes del español sí puesto que «estafar» ES un verbo transitivo, aunque a ti no te guste que lo sea.



Gamen said:


> No queda bien "me los estafaron". (los $3000). Por lo tanto, no habría objeto directo.



Me los estafaron es perfectamente correcto. Y sí, sí hay objeto directo. Es «los», en ese caso. Y «me» es el objeto indirecto, para más señas.



Gamen said:


> El objeto directo sería "yo" (Yo fui estafado por $3000).



«Yo» es un sujeto pasivo en esa frase. Que me corrija alguien si estoy equivocado, porque no estoy seguro. Pero alguien que sepa de lo que habla, por favor.



Gamen said:


> "Estafar" es para mí un verbo intransitivo. Y, para mí, requiere de un complemento de otro tipo para indicar la suma de dinero relacionada con la estafa de que se trata.



Perfecto. Para ti es un verbo intransitivo. Pero de hecho, ES un verbo transitivo, en este caso no es cuestión de interpretaciones:

*estafar**.** 1.* tr. Pedir o sacar dinero o cosas de valor con artificios y engaños, y con ánimo de no pagar.

   Esa abreviatura antes de la definición, «tr», significa que es transitivo, te pongas como te pongas.

   **** Cíñase a comentarios gramaticales. Gracias. Martine (Mod...)

   Un saludo.
   Karraspito


----------



## ACQM

Gamen said:


> A mí me sigue sonando mal "me estafaron $3000".
> Con el verbo "robar" usaría un complemento directo, pero con "estafar" no. No queda bien "me los estafaron". (los $3000). Por lo tanto, no habría objeto directo.
> El objeto directo sería "yo" (Yo fui estafado por $3000). "Estafar" es para mí un verbo intransitivo. Y, para mí, requiere de un complemento de otro tipo para indicar la suma de dinero relacionada con la estafa de que se trata.



Sólo comentar que en uso peninsular de "estafar" como transitivo sí es común "Me los estafaron" o "Me fueron estafados 3000 dólares" así que ese "no suena bien" de Gamen debería ser un "a mí no me suena bien" o, tal vez, "en Argentina esto no nos sonaría bien", porque en España suena a música celestial.

Por otro lado Gamen, decir que es un verbo intransitivo y justificarlo con una pasiva es un error grave. Los intransitivos no pueden formar pasivas, porque para formar la pasiva necesitas un sujeto paciente que procede del OD de la activa.

Por otro lado, también es cierto que me parece, que ,a veces, el OD es la persona estafada, pero eso pasa a este lado del charco cuando no indicamos aquello que nos han quitado mediante la estafa "A Miguel lo han estafado" o "Miguel ha sido estafado" son construcciones también comunes aquí y, ciertamente, el OD o sjeto paciente sería la persona víctima de la estafa ¿no es así?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Me estafaron en* (_por_, a lo que parece, en alugnas zonas)_* tres mil euros*_ es una estructura impersonal (no se expresa el agente) en la que el ponombre personal se constituye necesariamente en paciente (sintácticamente un OD) ya que el verbo es bipolar (necesita dos polos para significar completamente, el agente y el paciente que en nuestra lengua en la diátesis activa sintácticamente aparecen como SUJ [=agente] y como OD [=paciente]) y el sintagma preposicional (marcado por _en/por_) es un circunstancial de cantidad (equivaldría a un adverbio como, por otro lado la casi totalidad de los sintagmas preposicionales, con la consabidas excepción de _a_ -marca OD personales en singular, incluídos nombres propios, y pronominales y el OI -_para_ parece más bien marcar un circunstancial de fin(alidad)-).
_*Me estafaron tres mil euros*_, sigue siendo impersonal pero _me_ se constituye ahora en segundo objeto u objeto indirecto (el auténtico, el de daño/perjuicio - provecho/beneficio) ya que el lugar del OD lo tiene que ocupar el sintagma nominal sin marcas (tres mil euros) que sigue a un verbo transitivo activo, es decir, por la ley del orden de palabras de las oraciones con verbos bipolares o transitivos en español tiene que ser el paciente, es decir, en términos sintácticos el OD. Y esta marca suprasegmental del OD en posición postverbal, por lo general inmediatamente, es general en las lenguas derivadas del latín vulgar.
Dos construcciones idiomáticas con distinta distribución geográfica.


----------



## Gamen

Ciertamente los verbos transitivos tienen un OD, es algo que no desconozco, lo que intenté decir fue que no hay objeto directo de cosa, sino que veo como objeto directo a la persona estafada. En ese sentido dije que era intransitivo. Justamente si el verbo puede convertirse a la voz pasiva es porque acepta un objeto directo en la voz activa y es transitivo. Quise explicar eso. Gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## maodeli

Me estafaron 1 euro.
//
Me estafaron por 1 euro.
Me estafaron por tan solo 1 euro.
Me estafaron por tonto.
Me estafaron en la calle.
Me estafaron con engaños.


----------



## Karraspito

Gamen said:


> Ciertamente los verbos transitivos tienen un OD,  es algo que no desconozco, lo que intenté decir fue que no hay objeto  directo de cosa, sino que veo como objeto directo a la persona estafada.  En ese sentido dije que era intransitivo. Justamente si el verbo puede  convertirse a la voz pasiva es porque acepta un objeto directo en la voz  activa y es transitivo. Quise explicar eso. Gracias por su  comprensión.



Si la persona estafada fuera el objeto directo, que no lo es, puesto que es el objeto indirecto (por ejemplo: «El taller mecánico estafó $3.000 a Juan» — $3.000 es el OD y Juan es el OI), en ese caso, digo, al haber OD, el verbo seguiría siendo transitivo, puesto que aceptaría objetos directos. Aunque el OD fuese la persona estafada, el verbo «estafar» NO sería intransitivo. No sé si me explico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero las diátesis pasivas (el paciente se constituye en sujeto sintáctico y el agente se degrada a circunstancial o desaparece, es decir sale del foco de la comunicación) de amabas estructuras es muy diferente:
- *fui estafado en tres mil euros* sería la diátesis pasiva de la primera frase: el OD activo _me_ pasa a sujeto, aquí el yo representado morfemáticamente la desinencia *-i* de _fui_, mientras que el circunstancial no sufre variación en el cambio de activa a pasiva.
- *tres mil euros me fueron estafados*: el sujeto ahora será el OD de la voz activa, el paciente tres mil euros, el agente sigue sin expresarse (es por tanto una frase impersonal) y el OI de la activa no sufre cambios. También aquí al concertar como sujeto el paciente con el verbo en plural es más laxo el orden de palabras: _me fueron estafados tres mil euros_ o _tres mil euros me fueron estafados_.


----------



## Gamen

Es correcto. Sí tiene un objeto directo, el verbo es transitivo. Eso es matemático y no hay ninguna duda. Rectifico. Tampoco hay duda de que si el verbo puede convertirse a la voz pasiva con sujeto paciente, en la voz activa respectiva debe haber necesariamente un OD. 
*Lo que sigo sosteniendo es que la persona estafada es el OD no OI. 
*Lo que yo quise expresar con el hecho de la "no transitividad" y pido disculpas si fue confuso o si llevó a un equivoco, es que el "dinero resultante de la estafa" no es OD.

Permitanme decir que en Argentina "me los estafaron" (los $3000, por ejemplo) suena muy raro. O por lo menos para mí y para mucha gente.

Las palabras a veces son armas de doble filo y pueden dar a lugar a conflictos de sentido y malas interpretaciones. Si pareció haber un error conceptual, vuelvo a rectificarme.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Karraspito

Gamen said:


> Es correcto. Sí tiene un objeto directo, el verbo es transitivo. Eso es matemático y no hay ninguna duda. Rectifico. Tampoco hay duda de que si el verbo puede convertirse a la voz pasiva con sujeto paciente, en la voz activa respectiva debe haber necesariamente un OD.
> *Lo que sigo sisteniendo es que la persona estafada es el OD no OI.
> *Lo que yo quise expresar con el hecho de la "no transitividad" y pido disculpas si fue confuso o si llevó a un equivoco, es que *el "dinero resultante de la estafa" no es OD.*
> 
> Las palabras a veces son armas de doble filo y pueden dar a lugar a conflictos de sentido y malas interpretaciones. Si pareció haber un error conceptual, vuelvo a rectificarme.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



   «El taller mecánico estafó $3.000 a Juan»
   «Me estafaron $3.000»

   El dinero resultante de la estafa ($3.000) sí es OD en esos dos casos, y «a Juan» o «me», OI. Insisto en que esta cuestión no está sujeta a interpretación, es gramática. No sé por qué sigues insistiendo en esto, pero sigues estando equivocado.
Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Te aconsejaría dejar los términos semánticos. Lo que creo que quieres expresar es que el paciente es "yo" y que coincide con el OD de la voz activa y con el SUj paciente de la pasiva, pero eso sólo sucede en la primera frase que comenté en la segunda el yo no se quiere expresar como pacente sino como perjudicado que en sintaxis se presenta como OI. Son dos puntos de vista diferentes de presentar el mismo hecho: en uno el yo es el que sufre la estafa (primer caso) en otro el yo se presenta como perjudicado (segunda oración).
Un saludo.


----------



## ACQM

Karraspito said:


> «El taller mecánico estafó $3.000 a Juan»
> «Me estafaron $3.000»
> 
> El dinero resultante de la estafa ($3.000) sí es OD en esos dos casos, y «a Juan» o «me», OI. Insisto en que esta cuestión no está sujeta a interpretación, es gramática. No sé por qué sigues insistiendo en esto, pero sigues estando equivocado.
> Un saludo.



Eso es correcto e indiscutible, aunque Gamen se enroque en el uso en Argentina y estemos hablando del uso en España. 

La pregunta es, en la oración "Me han estafado" (seguro que la has oído así) ¿quién es el OD? y aquí sí, como dice Xiao, el OD es "me"="a mí". 

Por tanto, si "me estafaron" es correcta y la víctima de la estafa puede ser el OD que necesita el verbo transitivo "estafar", la forma "americana": "Me estafaron por 3000 dólares" tiene su lógica gramaticalmente hablando y no tiene por qué considerarse incorrecta.


----------



## Gamen

Karraspito said:


> «El taller mecánico estafó $3.000 a Juan»
> «Me estafaron $3.000»
> 
> El dinero resultante de la estafa ($3.000) sí es OD en esos dos casos, y «a Juan» o «me», OI. Insisto en que esta cuestión no está sujeta a interpretación, es gramática. No sé por qué sigues insistiendo en esto, pero sigues estando equivocado.
> Un saludo.



Aquí no construimos esas oraciones con el verbo "estafar" por eso es que no cumple para mí la función de OD.
No decimos "Juan me estafó $3000" (en todo caso "me robó $3000"), sino que decimos: "Me estafó por (la suma de) $3000". Es por eso que yo no puedo ver el OD en la suma resultante de la estafa. Y, por el contrario, yo veo que Juan es el objeto directo de la estafa.


----------



## Karraspito

Gamen said:


> Aquí no construimos esas oraciones con el verbo "estafar" por eso es que no cumple para mí la función de OD.
> No decimos "Juan me estafó $3000" (en todo caso "me robó $3000"), sino que decimos: "Me estafó por (la suma de) $3000". Es por eso que yo no puedo ver el OD en la suma resultante de la estafa. Y, por el contrario, yo veo que Juan es el objeto directo de la estafa.



Ah, vale, ahora sí. Claro, en la frase que tú pones, el OD es «me», o sea, la persona estafada, y esa forma también es gramaticalmente correcta, como explica ACQM.
Menos mal que nos hemos aclarado al final.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Será que solapamos las formas constructivas de unos verbos con otros, que se _parecen:_ robar/estafar/engañar/timar...


----------



## Gamen

Lord Darktower said:


> Será que solapamos las formas constructivas de unos verbos con otros, que se _parecen:_ robar/estafar/engañar/timar...



Muy buena pregunta para plantearse.
Nosotros en Argentina entiendo que tomamos "estafar" como "engañar" y "defraudar", por ejemplo. Es el sujeto quien recibe directamente las consecuencias de la acción de "estafar", "engañar" y "defraudar". En este sentido es que afirmo que no hay un objeto directo "cosa". La suma de dinero producto de la estafa aparecería como un complemento de otro tipo. Así es como yo interpreto que no me estafan "la suma de dinero" sino a mí.
Me estafaron/ me engañaron / me defraudaron haciéndome creer una cosa por otra, haciéndome pagar más, etc.
En el caso de "robar", "la cosa robada", en cambio, siempre es OD. La persona robada es el OI.
Me robaron el auto / la billetera, etc. Me lo robaron / me la robaron.

Está claro que "estafar como "robar" son verbos transitivos. Ambos aceptan un OD. Ahora el OD, a mi entender y como intenté sostener durante todo el hilo, es el sujeto defraudado en las construcciones con "estafar" (engañar y defraudar) y la cosa "tomada sin permiso o hurtada" en las construcciones con el verbo "robar", "hurtar" y similares. En estos últimos, está claro y todos coincidimos enseguida que el OD es la cosa robada y el OI es la persona que sufre el robo o sustracción ilícita.

Siguiendo esta misma lógica, nunca diría algo como "me estafaron el auto". En todo caso me lo robaron o me cobraron más de lo que era lógico cuando me lo vendieron, etc. "Me estafaron a mí", no "al auto". O me estafaron a mí y no "al dinero". Yo recibí las consecuencias directas del acto ilícito de estafa como persona. El auto, en este caso, es el instrumento que sirve a los fines de la estafa. Y en general, cualquier estafa consiste en engañar a alguien cobrando una suma de dinero mayor de la que correspondería considerando el valor intrínseco de la cosa, por lo que en definitiva toda estafa es estafa por dinero realizada en perjuicio (directo) de "alguien".

Después de toda esta disquisición, poco importa ahora si me estafaron "por" o "en" 1000 euros. Ese fue el planteo, empero, con el que abrí el presente hilo de discusión que nos ha llevado finalmente por otras sendas adyacentes, igualmente válidas por cierto, a los fines de aprender y extraer conclusiones que puedan aportar un granito más de sabiduría a nuestra cultura general.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo he vivido en Argentina toda la vida y también diría: _Me estafaron 3 000 pesos._

También se oye: Me estafaron por un valor de 3 000 pesos.


----------



## Karraspito

Gracias, Quique Alfaro. 
Entonces resulta que es una preferencia personal de Gamen, no algo general a nivel de todo el país. A ver si zanjamos el asunto de una vez.


----------

